# Red Dapple Doe *New Pics*



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some of you will remember her from my previous topic. ) We have put a deposit down on this doe and named her Friday Creek Shooting Star. :stars: :leap:  :stars: She was born December 23rd and these pics were taken today. She sure is neat looking!    

I also attached a picture from a few weeks ago.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

oh she's so puuurdy!!! When do you get to take her home? Beautiful name too


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

breathtaking!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. ) We'll get her late March to early April. We can't wait! :leap:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Her color is beautiful!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Really love her color!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow -- what interesting coloring she has! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stunning! But you better leave her home if you're coming to Star Spangled Boer Goat Show in June. You can bring her just dont enter.:greengrin:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We are pretty happy with her.  

Nacy D: We aren't planning on bringing our goats to the S S B G S. ) We may bring her to the SWW and Puyallup though depending on how she turns out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Im loving her BIG TIME!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful :greengrin:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Now if she doesnt work out for you, your more then welcome to send her my way lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We can't wait to find a nice buck to breed her to and see her kids! We are just getting into spots this year and are very excited about Star.   We have 2 hopefully 3 does bred to a spotted buck and due in a few weeks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

She has beautiful colors almost red camouflage. Lovely!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

wow is she cute!! make one of those in a nigerian breed though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:drool: beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She *is *almost like a red camo! I never thought of her color like that before! ) I have never seen a goat quite like her before.... Her grandsire is an ennobled spotted buck named CRCR Aged to Perfection. She has spotted/dappled goats all over both sides of her family. We are really excited about her!


----------

